

I've made an app and we are in public beta, want to join? it's free - jhonarg
http://storyfeed.co

======
kissickas
I flagged and unflagged, because I would rather give my reason: I'm not a fan
of the submission title. I feel like it should be a "Show HN" title with the
name of the app and short description, this is a little click-baity.

------
nemexy
Android? And also your About page is not working. Otherways seems like a nice
idea, it really depends on the type and quality of the content which is
provided :)

Good luck with it :)

------
gchokov
Here's some "beta" feedback right here. Even before the downloading the
application: \- Why should I use it, rather than find stories in blogs or on
medium? Or on National Geographic? \- Why would I not share my stories on my
blog? \- What do you give your future users? Think of giving, before asking
for anything back.

------
allappsareios
Sure, but you don't seem to have an android version.

------
opless
You should have a [Show HN] Tag ! :-)

------
tluyben2
Sure, please send me an invite on the address in my HN profile :)

------
anotheryou
you are bad at writing titles...

